# RMH Tournament



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Date is June 9th and 10th. Sign in and fish @ Jimmy's Pier or @ San Luis Pass. You can fish anywhere you like just be sure it's land based and you get your pictures back to San Luis Pass for the judging before 6pm Sunday the 10th. Sign in @ Jimmy's Pier anytime or send it in the mail to 9502 Jamaica Beach att. GotShark LLC. Fishing doesn't start until Daylight on Saturday the 9th. I will be at the pass all Day Friday taking registrations.
This year we will have the longest Redfish and two kids classes 12 and under and 13-17 the kids classes will be for the longest fish of any kind. This is a CATCH, PICTURE, RELEASE TOURNAMENT. You only have to bring the picture to be judged.
Cya'll there
Ron
409-750-3618:fishy:
This is a rain or shine date


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Alan (BullMaster) will be also taking entries near High Island. You still have to get your pics to base camp at San Luis Pass before 6pm Sunday the 10th


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

The kids class is $25 and it's 12 and under and 13-17
Adults are $65 for either the shark or redfish, $40 of the entry goes into the pot and the rest goes to the RMH.
I will have a kayak for first place shark, if there are enough entries in the redfish I will have a kayak for them as well. Trophies other prizes and lots of cash!
Come join in the fun for a good cause cya there.
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

*Just to let everyone know, there has been lots of calls from new people about the tournament. More then I have ever had! More early entries this year then any year before! Looks like a banner year for the RMH Tourny! Thank you to all those that help make this possible!*

If you need any more info just call me,
409-750-3618,
Ron


----------

